# Meadow Plankton



## Varno (Oct 19, 2004)

Can anybody get me hooked up with a source for a meadow plankton net and associated feeding container? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Here is a link to a thread I started asking a similar question. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6655
Ed


----------



## Varno (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks, I should have looked in the food category first bedore posting here. Dave


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

All you need is an entomology type insect net, student grade. Sweep back and forth, shake it upright to let the larger and more angry insects out every once in awhile, to relase the captured bumblebees, wasps, large flies and such. It's lots of fun, if no one is watching, and you can capture all sorts of tiny frog food. I usually sweep all of the final captive insects into the bottom of the net, then pinch it off and upend it carefully, sort of milk it down into a delicup with a bit of vitamin powder. While the vitamin powder is not essential for feeding the frogs wild prey, it serves to subdue these full flighted insects enough to tap them out into the tanks. Field or meadow plankton seems to goose even the most shy frogs into the hunting mode. The older you get, the more conspicuous you become weilding butterfly nets around. None of my neighbors are close enough to see me flitting through my trees and pastures in a straw hat, but other people might need to explain.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

You make me chuckle Patty! I think at the age of 71, you don't have to explain anything to anyone!


----------



## Varno (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you, Patty, I hope to be collecting soon, I'm sure my frogs are a bit tired of fruit flies by now!


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Sledder--Non-the-less, I try not to be seen. There's an old song from the fifties that I sing as I dance around scooping up gnats and critters with my net. It goes something like: "They are going to put me away, ho ho, ha ha, hee hee. "


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I actually recommend a heavy duty sweep net (Bioquip item 7625HS, $22.40). There is actually a huge difference between a butterfly net and a sweep net and a good sweep net will hold up to the abuses of swinging through abbrassive grass and shrubs much better.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

slaytonp


> They are going to put me away, ho ho, ha ha, hee hee.


 Ha! I've heard that. I think someone in the 60's or 70's redid that one.

Keep people guessing I say! Also, smile a lot. It makes them wonder what you've been up to.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Dr. Demento, I think. He played all the crazy music that had humor. I edited this when I remembered he was a different person than Wolf Man Jack.


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

And now it's available on CD!


----------

